# Topless party is over



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

After I read the article I see it's the same trend in Cyprus. Even the Russian girls more shy now.
What you think what's the mane reason?

The real reason French women have stopped sunbathing topless | Fashion | theguardian.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The end of topless sunbathing would be very welcome if it puts an end to old women with long skinny droopy boobs flooping out all over the place. YUK.
Maybe they'll also start to wear one piece swimsuits and hide their ugly flabby stomaches 
Maybe I won't need to take a sick bag to the beach with me.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

you mean I have all this to look forward to? I'm so disappointed! :-(


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Good grief..... Let's not let anyone on the beach who isn't 'perfect'...... Don't like it don't look I say!


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

So was I ;-)


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Touche!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its all just fashion isnt it. It changes with time and we're now moving away from "skimpy" which is probably good - it certainly was when mens swimming attire moved from tight speedos to swimming shorts............ (well in most cases :tape: ) !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

As the owner of a less than perfect body I used to be very self conscious, especially in swim wear. My best friends husband made me re-think, he said the people who love me don't judge and I will probably never again see the ones who do judge. ... wise words indeed. I'm all for wear what you like..... apart from budgie smugglers lol ♥


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I look at nubile young girls with pert breasts and slim waists and wish I looked like that still. Then I look at a 70+ oldlady with razor strop breats that hang below the waist and skin that looks like it desperately needs ironing and think well at least I don't look like that yet and then I feel better about my body


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Eaglepapa said:


> After I read the article I see it's the same trend in Cyprus. Even the Russian girls more shy now.


Don't worry Eaglepapa, there are plenty of topless Russian men on the beach - most of them with magnificent man-boobs...


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

one of the advantages to being 'plump'.....it pads out the wrinkles :lol:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

So Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Expats Living Abroad | ExpatForum.com is turning into a porn site now??  I'll have to dig out Pams collection while she is away and post a few pics on here.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

we're waiting..


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

It all goes South eventually....


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I was quite upset by some of the comments on this thread.

As a result I've taken my Speedo collection to the charity shop and been out to buy a new mankini.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I was quite upset by some of the comments on this thread.
> 
> As a result I've taken my Speedo collection to the charity shop and been out to buy a new mankini.
> 
> Pete


Second hand speedos? Eeew! The very thought....


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...

Alberta woman’s response to being shamed for stretch marks goes viral - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha ha just the word mankini makes me laugh, never mind the image it brings to mind :-D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bwfcwood said:


> Ha ha just the word mankini makes me laugh, never mind the image it brings to mind :-D


uke:

Jo xxx


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

jojo said:


> uke:
> 
> Jo xxx


http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/borat/images/1116041/title/mankini-photo


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Lot of interesting opinions! But I think there is only 1 very real reason why the French girls are not showing their breast in public any more is a growing arabic immigration in France. Very simple. White girls are not able to do it. They may get into trouble spending a time on the beach or in the pool topless!
I don't speak about strait violent but as you know some arabic guys are very impudent and able to do all kind of tricky things. They are coming to speak, asking for the tel.number asking to touch the boobs, offering a drinks, taking a pictures... 
From my personal experience some examples: 

I was in France 10 years ago with my 1. wife. We were spending time in outside pool. My wife was topless. Can you believe it? The same time we were taking a sun one guy ( this time not arab but african) came near my wife and ask her to follow him. We were shocked.

In Limassol beach I saw 1 girl to lie down topless. It was around 2 years ago. One arabic guy came at the front of her and started to make a fitness exercises. The girl was forced to take all her thing and go to an other place. After half an hour came an other guy to speak with her.

So after such kind of stories nobody feels comfortable spending a time topless.

The same we can mind in other parts of Europe also.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eaglepapa said:


> Lot of interesting opinions! But I think there is only 1 very real reason why the French girls are not showing their breast in public any more is a growing arabic immigration in France. Very simple. White girls are not able to do it. They may get into trouble spending a time on the beach or in the pool topless!
> I don't speak about strait violent but as you know some arabic guys are very impudent and able to do all kind of tricky thing. They are coming to speak, asking for the tel.number asking to touch the boobs, offering a drinks, taking a pictures...
> From my personal experience some examples:
> 
> ...


Nah, its just fashion trends, it was once the in thing to go topless, now it isn't! Its the same across Europe, they're following the fashion

Jo xxx


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

So Pete I shall look out for you in the mankini in Sept when we come on holiday again.....should be easy to spot


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bwfcwood said:


> So Pete I shall look out for you in the mankini in Sept when we come on holiday again.....should be easy to spot


He's ordered a fluorescent lime green one. You'll spot it from a mile away.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In the event that you miss the awesome sight, let me know and I'll post some pictures.

That should get V reaching for the Ban button !!!

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I always look forward to Cyprus and now this added bonus.....I can hardly contain my excitement lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> In the event that you miss the awesome sight, let me know and I'll post some pictures.
> 
> That should get V reaching for the Ban button !!!
> 
> Pete


No I'll be there with my camera and I'll be the one posting the pics


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I actually own a mankini (a co-worker birthday present some years ago, ha ha ha) I will leave it up to Dave to describe the monstrous sight should I ever choose to wear it....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Martijn in a mankini would be indescribable, small children and the vulnerable would need to be protected. However for the rest of us it would be a sight to behold.

All we need to do now is to set a time and a date.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We are in Cyprus 3-24th Sept...... plenty of time for Martijn to have a brazilian wax :-D


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mdekkers said:


> I actually own a mankini (a co-worker birthday present some years ago, ha ha ha) I will leave it up to Dave to describe the monstrous sight should I ever choose to wear it....
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Martin,

CHALLENGE:

It seems to me, that as you already have possession of a mankini, all you need is the excuse to wear it.

I propose that you post a photo of yourself wearing it on this Forum as a fund raising exercise for Paws Shelter and pledge €20 as a start.....


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We will drop €10 off at the paws shop as soon as we arrive..... After seeing the picture of course!!


Sharon & Ste


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

This could raise a few euros if we all get involved...... Come on Martijn!


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Pam n Dave said:


> Martijn in a mankini would be indescribable, small children and the vulnerable would need to be protected. However for the rest of us it would be a sight to behold.
> 
> All we need to do now is to set a time and a date.


I'm in!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

A bit of Dutch courage needed?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

...not going to happen....



Martijn :ranger:


----------

